# A career



## rlsho (Jan 15, 2002)

I am a 28 year old who only knows the skilled trades. I now have a chance to go to school and choose whatever path I want. Cooking for me is a passion, and it is something that I really want to do, but I'm unsure if a career in the culinary arts will be able to support me and my family as well as a skilled trade could? I'm not in it for the money, but I don't want to go bankrupt either. If anyone could help me out that would be great.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Careful, dems fightin' woids in here


----------

